# FE35 reservoir tank photo requested



## OManley (Jun 3, 2021)

HI, I have 1959 FE35 with 23c diesel engine. It is increasingly reluctant to start. I know starting is an issue with this engine. 
Manuals refer to a small reservoir (fuel tank) that feeds into the thermoset ignition coil located in the manifold. 
My engine is missing such. i have tried to purchase but to no avail. 
I am now looking at making something but don't even know what it looks like. 
Can someone help me with a photo of the tank and associated pipes?
Much appreciated. Located in rural Australia.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello OManley, welcome to the forum.

I found this diagram on the internet. Does it seem to fit with your tractor?


----------



## OManley (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi thanks for info. 
Helpful but not sure if this is the unit that fits my tractor as it is missing off mine and i have never see such. 
If anyone has a photo of the reservoir tank fitted to a FE35 that would be great.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Tractorhouse.com has 62 ea. Massey Ferguson 35's listed in salvage in their "dismantled machine" section. Gassers and diesels. You should be able to find what you need there. 



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/dismantled-machines/list/manufacturer/massey-ferguson/model/35


----------

